# Synthetic hair extensions/tangling



## wvpumpkin (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there something I can put on my clip in extensions to keep them from bunching and tangling?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 3, 2007)

there is nothing you can put in them

are you wearing them to sleep?

that can be part of the problem

clip ins are a hassle cause you have to put them in again every day but it helps with the tangling

also if you buy a wig brush that wil help untangle them without ruining them


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks alot for the help. What does a wig brush look like?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 4, 2007)

it usually has not many bristles they are metal and pretty far apart.

basicly just about the worst thing for your hair is pretty dang good for synthetic hair and pretty cheap too


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## tristen88 (Jan 7, 2007)

i have fixed peoples synthetic hair up by puttin deep condtioner thay sell at beauty stores for synthetic wigs n then mix jus a lil bit in wit some water in spray bottle for touch up times lyke a leave in condtioner..

abrazos y besos

tristen


----------

